# misting system



## akward_silence91 (Feb 1, 2009)

So, my misting system has pretty much failed me and turned into a spraying system, so the cage gets a nice little layer of water. Is their anything i can use to maybe fog or steam the cage? My system is just not working and i need that humidity up. Its around 30 only! I give him three baths a week, but i hate waking him for it. please help. :-D


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey there! I started a thread on misters a while back. Some said that mistking.com is a good place to go. I haven't used them yet because I'm waiting to get a large setup before I spend that much.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Feb 2, 2009)

Those Mistking setups look awesome and tough as nails. Waiting to save up for those.


----------



## Tux (Feb 2, 2009)

It was me that recommended mistking, their not badly priced but they are a solid system built with quality components.


----------



## jacobsracing (Feb 7, 2009)

I am using a reptifogger and it works great in my 6x3x3. The key is to have a nicely sealed enclosure. I run the device @ 50% of capacity and it lasts 30+ hours on the single litre bottle. I drilled a hole in the cool side of the enclosure about 12 inches from the substrate. Mulligan has been shedding his outer garments nearly every three weeks! Great sheds with no issues. He is getting massive. 

He also likes to run back and forth under the fog chasing the little clouds. I am begining to think Mulligan is a space cadet. I have been trying to video this but, everytime I see it I am laughing so hard I forget to grab the camera. He will get distracted by my laughing and then stop...stare at me.....then wabble on over to the basking area and assume the position.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah I have the Reptifogger right now too and it works pretty good. My blue tegu is in a 30 breeder though.


----------

